# Do adult diapers really work?



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I just want to know if anyone has ever actually had an accident while wearing a diaper and if in fact it did it's job. I only have attacks anymore when I have to do something out of my comfort zone. I want to go on a cruise this next winter which means I will have to fly to Florida, and ride a cab from the airport, etc. I don't usually go anywhere unless I drive in my own car, which is fully equipped with a garbage bag, just in case, wipes, and a change of clothes. Please advise.


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

Jazzynala,Yes adult diapers can be very effective. Different people have different ones that they recommend. I wear Poise incontinence pants which I can buy in the shops here in the UK. Depends seems to be the favoured brand in the States but there are others. Unfortunately this kind of protection doesn't hide the odour if you can't go and change straight away after the accident so people who have frequent leakage tend to take something called Nullo. I haven't tried that myself as I don't have accidents frequently enough to feel it's worth it.If you do a search on this board you'll find more discussion of adult diapers, etc.


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know from personal experience, however, I work at a nursing home where many of the residents wear diapers. Surprisingly, they do hold quite a bit and I wouldn't be concerned about them not working. Good luck!


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jazzy-I just started using them this year, after I had my first (and only so far..thank god) 2 bouts of incontinence.The one time, I was walking and so much came out, it went right on through them...well, I mean leaked out the legs actually.I have just ordered plastic pants to wear over them, from a website-because I too have a vacation coming up where I will be flying etc.I just ordered them today..and saw your post..I wanted something leakproof, and they claim to be.But- that is just my experience. There are others on here who swear by them..and I am sure it has to do with "how much" and "how loose" you go. In my case...it was like total liquid, and a great quantity.Don't want you to be discouraged...but that was what happened to me. I do however, still use them on many occasions..and also wear just thick pads on other occasions. Since I am now adding more fiber, I am finding I have not had a watery stool since...that may be the key.The odor part....yes, someone on here did talk about taking Nullo..and said she uses Depends and takes this and never worries. Myself, I am not ready to try Nullo...on too much stuff already.Good luckJeanne


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2004)

What is Nullo? Have seen it mentioned a few times. Leaving for a cruise Saturday. Our 4th. My D is usually in the AM and take Lotronex. Meditation, hypnosis, and yoga seem to be helping.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Faust-I don't really know what Nullo is, except the person that mentioned it said it was over the counter I believe.I'd ask a pharmacist...she just said it gets rid of odor of a BM. (a pill if I remember right)It worried me a little because I wondered if it effected the bacteria, and I just don't need another thing to try right now.YOu maybe could start a new post asking about it..and maybe the person would respond. Sorry, I can't remember his or her name.Jeanne


----------



## anderson27 (Feb 13, 2005)

I've never worn adult diapers, but as a nurse aide, and RN magor with lots of clinical hours i have encountered many many adults who do. if they leak it is very rare.


----------



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, adult diapers do work, at least for myself they do. I have had several terrible accidents, and if I wanted to leave my house without fear of another accident, then diapers have become a must. Nullo does work, and it will remove about 80% of the odor. I have always said that IBS-D controled my life, but now I control my IBS. Just use common sense when wearing diapers, change as soon as possible if you leak, always use a good skin cream, and wear a quality diaper that has good fecal barriers. I personally do not have a problem with my diaper leaking if I void suddenly, but be careful when sitting etc... Remember that it is protection, and as soon as you leak, simply change. I found it very stressful when I constantly worried about having another accident, then my Doctor suggested trying protection IN CASE of an accident, and it has made a huge difference on how I cope with IBS-D.Good Luck!


----------

